# hot dogs--oh my god!!



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Well, since summer is here and the grill is lit, I decided I would try a hotdog again this year. Big mistake!!! I am in terrible pain and SOO bloated!! Anyone else experience this from hotdogs?


----------



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

YES!!!!!! I am dying to have a grilled hot dog and my family is always going to Ted's Hot-Dogs and I just order a plain old hamburger because I am quite aware that one little hot-dog will have me in the bathroom all of the next day not to mention in a lot of pain too. So know that you are not alone in the hot dog area.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

What did you eat for the entire day and what was on the hotdog? Just curious.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2001)

I had been doing pretty well with my D until I ate a hot dog a couple days ago. Cramps in the middle of the night followed by terrible D the next morning. The hot dogs I ate were Kahns all beef franks and I had ketchup and regular mustard on it. The condiments don't bother me. Guess I'm through with hot dogs...


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

eric, i am on a sugar free diet so the hotdog only had mustard and no bread. also ate pemento cheese on wheat for lunch and plain cheerios for breakfast.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Donna, I am always curious about symptoms not just for myself, but how others respond or react to things. I am sure it could have been the Hot Dog, I know some are high in fat and that can do it, although just the volume of food itself can do it,but I was just curious what else you ate with it or drank etc., or how hot the day was or how you were feeling or slept the night before.I am curious and am not trying to pick on you or anything, I hope it doesn't come across that way.Are you on the sugar free diet for medical reasons or just dieting?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I am okay with hot dogs as long as I make sure there are no MSGs in them or blood stuff. Ever checked those ingredients...some have blood plasma in them! Blech!


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

No hot dogs for me either thanks! I have tried them all, chicken, turkey, all beef, regular, low fat, every single one of them give me terrible gas, bloating, sick feeling in my guts, heartburn. I stay away from them as much as I can but sometimes I have one wiener just thinking maybe, just maybe I will be fine but nooooooooooo, stupid me should know by now


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

On the off chance that you are sensitive to soy, I wanted to mention that some hot dogs and hamburgers, especially cheap ones, can have a good amount of soy in them. Plus we've all heard rumors about what all gets put in hot dogs!


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

It's funny how we are all so different. For my mom, who also has IBS, hot dogs are one of her "safe" foods. When there is nothing else in a restaurant she can order, she gets a hot dog bceause she knows it won't bother her.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Basically not only is the modern ubiquitous hot dog manufactured from the worst dregs of animal flesh forms, but it is generally a veritable cesspool of potentially reactive substances. Overall, this class of convenience food in is one of the riskiest possible foods for IBS patients, esp. those prone to D-predominance. These were also among my several "processed poisons", which I have not sampled in years yet should I ingest one even today the outcome is wholly predictable.That having been said, there are few things I miss more than whipping one off the "Kingsford", darkened and seeping fat from an all-natural gut casing, and slathering it with mustard, onions, pickle relish or chili, mustard, onions and hearing the delectible "snap" of the casing on first bite, foretelling the five minutes of junk food ecstasy I was about to enjoy.Mannies Mom has now been added to my list of "THOSE PEOPLE TOWARDS WHOM I AM PERPETUALLY GREEN WITH ENVY"!If it were not for the 24 hours of severe and debilitating cramping, cold sweats, dizziness and explosive diarhhea that would follow this ritual within 12 hours of ingestion, I would care not a bit about the horrific qualities of what they are made from (I know..among the many interesting things I have done in life is to work in a meat processing plant for a while...and making the doggies was one job).The American Hot Dog, A Pleasurable Paradox! (Paradogs?)Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL________________ www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 05-25-2001).]


----------



## melanierachaelb (9 mo ago)

I ain't having hotdogs no more. I am being tested for irritable bowl syndrome. I tried hotdogs oh boy itade me I'll. Plus the cramps 😔😭


----------

